# Need Heavy Duty Rifle Case



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Does anyone have one of those heavy duty rifle cases that is used for airplane travel I could borrow for about a week. I need to have my rifle shipped from Indiana and wanted to make sure it makes it here in one piece. I have an aluminum case but Im thinking it might not be thick enough for the rifle stock. I wont need it till some time in May. If you might have something please let me know, I can compensate with money or deer meat.:thumbup:


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I have one I think will work. I am interested in buying your 20in barrel.
You can reach me 850-675-6621 cell 850-572=6611 jj


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Chase, I have a diamond plate box! VERY heavy!

Call me and I'll text you a picture. 

George
850-450-5004


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I have one you can use,... it is a double rifle case, welded aluminum, dual locks, and it has wheels for easy transport thru the airport. I used this case for a trip to Montana, and it worked great. Call me if interested. I will be available tomorrow. 850-554-2389 or 850-623-6904, or call befor 8 tonight at second number.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a SKB case you can borrow. I've traveled several times with it and never had a problem with my guns being damaged or not sighted in. It's well padded. LMK


----------

